# Lost all my fish today.



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

A sad day for me. I came home to find all my fishies dead. All of them. In every tank in every room of the house. Even the saltwater.

Near as I can figure, the city mosquito sprayer truck must have come by and really dosed my house on account of the guppy pools in the yard.

Luckily, not all is lost. My broodstock for the year is still safe and sound back at my shop. I'll have to start over again, but what the heck. I guess this can be an opportunity to try something new, eh?

Stupid city.

Anyway, watch out if your city sprays like mine does. Make sure to leave your windows closed and A/C off if you suspect they're coming.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

sorry to hear that, TOS...that sucks. Glad you have a positive attitude, though.


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

Sorry to hear TOS. 

Sounds like you've hit the cause on the head though, only thing that could kill everything that quick and all at once is something environmental. And because we all assume you're tanks are well cared for and cycled, it's the only thing that makes sense. 

Well, you are a good fish keeper right, TOS? Haha, just playin


----------



## baileysup (Nov 25, 2009)

:shock: that's unreal. WOW. sorry to hear that TOS. that's a low blow for sure.


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

Oh that's terrible. So sorry to hear this news.


----------



## pinetree (Nov 29, 2009)

I'm sorry! That's really horrible!

Does the city warn you when they're spraying? Although I supposed if they spray it all over it will be in the air no matter what. I had to have my house sprayed for ants last summer and didn't allow the guy to spray inside due to my cat and fish.


----------



## Trout (Mar 16, 2011)

I would complain to the city! 0_o


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

Trout said:


> I would complain to the city! 0_o


yeah... screw the mosquito population! 


I'm really really sorry to hear that. That happened occasionally when I was a kid and they would spray pesticides in the area. 

I wonder if you could call the city and find out if they have a schedule for these sorts of things? Then you could be prepared and drape a blanket or sheet over your tanks... maybe that would help.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow what the hell sorry to hear that man did they get the beautiful mollys you had. How much money were all of them worth?


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

I don't understand... guppy pool? what's that?


----------



## chronoboy (Jan 17, 2011)

I would go after the city!! what if people where in the house and didnt know they where spraying and they breathed that stuff in, that is just not right, they should post on everybodys door before they do that.


----------



## Cichlid Dude! (Mar 15, 2011)

That is just not cool on the part of the city.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

So sorry, Old Salt. I wouldn't be handling it as well if I were you, so kudos to you on your positive attitude. 
Good thing your shop stock is alright though!


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

ive been thinking about this all day i empathize you idk what i would do if that happened with my animals


----------



## IronDoll (Nov 8, 2010)

That's horrible! How shocking that must have been. I'm glad that you are looking on the bright side though. I suppose you'll have to drain and clean all of your tanks really well. Keep us posted how everything goes.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Yeah, I've got one heck of a mess to clean up here alright.

Most of my mollies were indeed wiped out. the only ones I have left are at the shop, and I was keeping them separate because they're hybrids with regular black sailfins. They look cool enough, but not like the pure kykesis. *sigh* Getting another batch of those is not going to be easy.

My Vietnamese Whiteclouds at the shop are all okay, but there's only a couple dozen or so of them. I lost nearly a hundred of them here at home, most of them fry. I guess the good news is that I'm pretty good at breeding them, so I'll have another hundred in a few months.

Guppy pools-- large kiddie pools in my backyard used for growing mass quantities of guppies. The neighbors complain about the mosquitos, but I've demonstrated to them time and time again that no mosquito can last five minutes in them.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

So you think since the neighbors complained so much, the city came and whiped em out? Why not put a fence around your yard? Then they would never know if you had fish or not in the backyard


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I bet they fly by and spray anywhere they see water. Or the trucks just drive up and down the streets spraying everywhere. No one feels any reason to warn us about stuff done 'for our own good'.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

But that also doesn't make sense if they're in the backyard.. Would they really go to the backyard and spray?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

the trucks can spray really far and the wind can carry the droplets even farther.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Ah, guess I didn't even think about that. That's a shame though and quite ironic that the trucks came to your house exactly. I wouldn't be surprised if your neighbors did something


----------



## serpa_man (Mar 7, 2011)

that sucks im sorry old salt. i would be hella pissed if that happened to me, but i live out in the country so i dont really gotta worry about that kinda stuff. but good luck on everything and keep us updated on how things go.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

The sprayer trucks emit huge thick clouds of stuff that you can't even see through, and it goes everywhere. I do have a fence, but it's only chainlink, so the pools are easily seen. Strangely enough, while chainlink is easy, getting a permit for a wooden fence in this town is nearly impossible. It wouldn't have helped anyway, though, against the cloud-'o-doom.

The irony is that all this spraying has nearly wiped out all the other insects in the area, but the mosquitoes hardly seem bothered by it at all.


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

Maybe we should all be making some phone calls to find out what gets sprayed in our area and when


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

sorry to hear about your tanks 

Yeah spraying is terrible for the environment, yet people whine about a few bugs and it happens. They had a big thing about it a little while ago in my city where there were two groups, one which wanted it to happen and another which was pushing to have it banned.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

Around here they drop 'bombs' down the sewer pipes and spray at the conservation area near us. People supposedly come first over wildlife.

I would be really mad and devastated if that happened to me.
Can you not get something from the city to cover your losses?
It would probably cost more than you would get back.

And what if you had your kids outside or dogs- is that spray safe for them to inhale?


----------



## Trout (Mar 16, 2011)

It's safe for kids and dogs, but fish cannot live in water that's been infected with Insecticides... I don't know why though. It's insecticide not ichthocide. Anyway, fish are very sensitive to poisons like that in their environment. More so than us mammals. We are actually very hardy, even compared to some of the hardiest of our watery friends.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

your right, mammals are more hardy, also they are literaly living in the insecticide, it would be a bit like if you were sprayed in the face with it, while breathing in.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I come back from vacation to hear this? I have no words... All I can say is that SOMEONE should cover you... Those mollies were probably the only ones in the entire state, and I don't even want to know the cash value of everything you had in your tanks... Wow...

As soon as my corals grow a little more, I'll have to send you some frags. Do you want a purple, black, and orange guppy? I have its two sisters as well!!! (Creepy, but you know what I mean.)

If we can help, just ask, but otherwise, enjoy über-stocking...


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

Do your sisters come with a dowry?


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

BOOOOOO! Wana go cut their tires?


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

so the other day the desk girl in Big Al's was spraying the fronts of the marine tanks with Windex to get that nice clean look. It makes me gag to smell it- wander how the fish feel?


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

"Do your sisters come with a dowry?"

Whoa! That's borderline to racially intolerant! I do marvel though how after I learn something in school, it suddenly appears in the real world. Hmm...


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

funlad3 said:


> "do your sisters come with a dowry?"
> 
> whoa! That's borderline to racially intolerant! I do marvel though how after i learn something in school, it suddenly appears in the real world. Hmm...


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Racially intolerant? How so? 
Dowry isn't historically linked to any particular race or culture.


----------



## Trout (Mar 16, 2011)

egoreise said:


> Do your sisters come with a dowry?


WOW!!! Haha, that made me laugh like a lot inside!


----------



## Trout (Mar 16, 2011)

Anyway, Mousy, I'm pretty sure it wouldn't matter much as long as she didn't get any of it actually in the tank and water.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Never mind... I guess my human geography teacher misspoke. Not surprising... 

Blub blub! Fish!!!


----------

